# Don't you just love the USA?!?!?



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

I am currently out in Atlanta visiting my parents and I have been hitting the 'cheap' shops in the surrounding area buying some bargains to bring back with me, some seriously cheap bargains to be had out here!!!

I also had the luxury to meet up with a fellow DW member - gmblack3 who lives just down the road from my parents and he hooked me up with a great selection of Zaino products that I can't wait to use when I return back to the UK at the beginning of next week.

Bryan was a really nice guy, clearly knew what he was talking about and it was a great chance for me to see how they 'do it' on the other side of the pond, some cracking products and set up in his garage.............he had also just invested in a new trailer that he was painting, very jealous!!!

Anyway here are my purchases to bring back:




























Some real bargains and some new bits and pieces that I am looking forward to trying out..............:thumbup:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice collection baker, I'm bringing back loads Tomorrow as I'm in florida at the mo, I fly out in a few hours so I'm just killing some time before the long haul home, I will post pic's of what I've brought back when I get home. This is becoming quite a regular thing for us!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I dont blame you at all lovely


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Nice collection baker, I'm bringing back loads Tomorrow as I'm in florida at the mo, I fly out in a few hours so I'm just killing some time before the long haul home, I will post pic's of what I've brought back when I get home. This is becoming quite a regular thing for us!!:thumb::thumb:


Your not wrong there mate, we should really meet up at some point but whether it's this side or the other side of the pond we are still a fair way apart............:lol:

Post up in here what you have bought mate, be interested to see what you have got...........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I dont blame you at all lovely


Well it would be rude not to take up the opportunity, especialy when you get bargains down at 'Biglots'..............


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

OOOO man I would have maxed out the plane.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> OOOO man I would have maxed out the plane.


:lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

nice little haul there :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Was all the products about half the UK price?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> nice little haul there :thumb:


Cheers mate.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Was all the products about half the UK price?


Sure was mate and having popped to 'Biglots' all of the Microfibre cloths and applicator pads were around $1 each.................:doublesho


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dont you just love it  A good haul of stuff you have there :thumb:

Been a regular to the US over the last 7-8 years and collected loads of stuff on my travels. Dont remember the last piece of clothing I bought in the UK, let alone detailing, photography and computer stuff :lol:

Been trying to decide on bring back Zaino stuff for 12 months now, and so far resisted, but may get some on the next trip in the summer???


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Have a look here baker........

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69710

I bet you needed another suitcase too!! :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> dont you just love it  A good haul of stuff you have there :thumb:
> 
> Been a regular to the US over the last 7-8 years and collected loads of stuff on my travels. Dont remember the last piece of clothing I bought in the UK, let alone detailing, photography and computer stuff :lol:
> 
> Been trying to decide on bring back Zaino stuff for 12 months now, and so far resisted, but may get some on the next trip in the summer???


Indeed I do mate..........

Be good to chat to you at the forthcoming meet mate as I regularly read your posts along with a few other closely located people, be good to chat about where you head in the US..........:thumb:

I have to admit that I only really stumbled across the Zaino brand chatting to gmblack3 via PM's and I haven't used the products yet but I am looking forward to it when I get back, he did a bit of a demo for me on his GMC and it was awesome!!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Have a look here baker........
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69710
> 
> I bet you needed another suitcase too!! :thumb:


Posted in their mate, boy did you bring some stuff back.............I am planning to pack it all in my original case.............:doublesho


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

was in atlanta on saturday too !!! done way more shopping than i should have, bigger than suitecase size too.. new post will be coming later when i get some photos !!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

leon20v said:


> was in atlanta on saturday too !!! done way more shopping than i should have, bigger than suitecase size too.. new post will be coming later when i get some photos !!!


Sounds like there are a few of us DW Members with some USA links, be good to see what you have bought mate..........:wave:


----------



## ClearCoatChrist (Mar 23, 2008)

Wheel and Pipe Floss looks interesting!


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Baker...

Where did you get the washmitts from mate? Off to the states in a few weeks and could do with stocking up, espec at half price


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ClearCoatChrist said:


> Wheel and Pipe Floss looks interesting!


I thought that as well, I figured that for £2.50 for a pack of 2 I couldn't go wrong as I am thinking these will be great for my wheels...........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

clipstone said:


> Baker...
> 
> Where did you get the washmitts from mate? Off to the states in a few weeks and could do with stocking up, espec at half price


Bought two of the Eurow washmitts from Wal-Mart as they were only £2 each.............bargain!!!

Wal-Mart may not stock everything but they are always the cheapest prices!!


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

Baker, It was great to finally meet you. Looks like you ended up with the "mother load" of detailing products. Let me know if I can help you in any way.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gmblack3 said:


> Baker, It was great to finally meet you. Looks like you ended up with the "mother load" of detailing products. Let me know if I can help you in any way.


Cheers Bryan, likewise mate and I am sure I will be in touch with some questions................take it easy............:thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

It's called a fair and reasonable price. I love bargains! I wonder why everything gets so expensive in UK. A barrel of oil in London cost cheaper then in NY, yet price of petrol in UK is way too expensive...it's about $4.00 a gallon for regular it USA right now...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

supercharged said:


> It's called a fair and reasonable price. I love bargains! I wonder why everything gets so expensive in UK. A barrel of oil in London cost cheaper then in NY, yet price of petrol in UK is way too expensive...it's about $4.00 a gallon for regular it USA right now...


Your not wrong mate, the UK is so expensive and I just love coming over the US...........wish I paid your fuel costs but if I did I more than likely would be driving something with a Hemi engine in it and not a diesel.........:lol:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Your not wrong mate, the UK is so expensive and I just love coming over the US...........wish I paid your fuel costs but if I did I more than likely would be driving something with a Hemi engine in it and not a diesel.........:lol:


I know, we all love V-8! Although I have a V-6 in both daily driver ('99 Infiniti I30t 3.0) and weekend driver (2005 Acura RL 3.5 SH-AWD). Infini averages me 21MPG on regular petrol, while Acura does 19 MPG on premium...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

supercharged said:


> I know, we all love V-8! Although I have a V-6 in both daily driver ('99 Infiniti I30t 3.0) and weekend driver (2005 Acura RL 3.5 SH-AWD). Infini averages me 21MPG on regular petrol, while Acura does 19 MPG on premium...


21 and 19MPG............I would have a heartattack if my car returned that sort of MPG..............:doublesho


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> 21 and 19MPG............I would have a heartattack if my car returned that sort of MPG..............:doublesho


LOL.. i skipped the cleaning stuff, did you see what i got ??? all i'm saying.. 20 - 28mpg:thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69894


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

leon20v said:


> LOL.. i skipped the cleaning stuff, did you see what i got ??? all i'm saying.. 20 - 28mpg:thumb:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69894


:thumb:

:car:


----------



## mp31 (Apr 20, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> I am currently out in Atlanta visiting my parents and I have been hitting the 'cheap' shops in the surrounding area buying some bargains to bring back with me, some seriously cheap bargains to be had out :thumbup:


Hi, 
I'm heading to Atlanta tomorrow for a business trip and i was wondering if you could send me some addresses of the places where you bought your bargains. I'd like to try and get some myself.
I would PM you but since I have < 10 posts, I can't 

I'm only there for a day and half so if you could get back to me as soon as you can then that would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mp31 said:


> Hi,
> I'm heading to Atlanta tomorrow for a business trip and i was wondering if you could send me some addresses of the places where you bought your bargains. I'd like to try and get some myself.
> I would PM you but since I have < 10 posts, I can't
> 
> ...


No internet at home at the moment so this reply may be a little late but if you just search online for Biglots, Pepboys, Wal-Mart then you will be fine and there are loads in the Atlanta area depending on where your staying..........:thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Cracking array of products you have, you lucky so and so !!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

1996a6v6 said:


> Cracking array of products you have, you lucky so and so !!!!!! :wave:


Thanks mate, glad to get everything back in one piece and my new friend is the US style 'Big Zip-lock' bags................


----------

